# Deceptive Sales Tricks in Stores



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2014)

I was at Walmart today for some cat litter and a few other items.  I decided to get some orange juice.  They had bottles on sale for $3, which is a common price there.  Then, they had two of those bottles shrink-wrapped together, and you'd think the price was to be cheaper because you were buying 2 instead of just one.  It was $6.28 for the two pack.  I've seen the same thing there with toothpaste, paying more for a multi-pack than just one single tube.  Anyone notice these things going on in your local stores?


----------



## AprilT (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh they've been trying to get all kinds of things pass the consumer for years now.  The cardboard center holder you can now practically fit your hand through the whole and it's been cut down about a 1/4th, no longer fitting snugly on the little thingy you place it on/in.  All the food containers no longer 16 oz, first they went down to 14, now down to 12 oz, Ice cream no longer 1/2 gallon, but 28-oz.  Trying to buy meats by the lb, they have all kinds of tricks there nowadays. 

 Do they really think people aren't going to notice the changes.  Well some don't, but I wasn't ever one of those not to notice from day one.  Very annoying, I rather they up the price.  The boxes are the same sizes for my crackers, but the contents have shrunk little by little, but they didn't change the number of servings serving size, just the portions per serving.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2014)

You're right April, I've been noticing that on a lot of stuff for years now too. The orange juice I bought used to be a half gallon (64 ounces)...now they're 59 ounces.  Even though we notice this stuff, there's not much we can do about it but fork over our hard earned money and get taken advantage of.  The fat cats line their wallets, while the middle class slowly become poor. :dollar:

I've always bought those Ziplock sandwich and gallon sized bags for food storing and freezing.  Now, for quite awhile, I notice that they are super thin, that the areas where they zip together often rip down to make less of a seal.

I'd rather they just up the price too, but what they're doing is upping the price while shrinking the product.  :mad2:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2014)

Like the both of you I've noticed this going on for years here too. It's just a stealth way of giving you less for your money , rather than in your face price rises. 

However with regard the multi packs being more expensive that has also been going on for a while, and when I queried this with the manufacturers of one well known company they replied that the multipacks were the 'original price' and that the individual bottles were a ''bargain price''...what absolute nonsense, they really do take the customer for fools don't they?


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 10, 2014)

One of my favorites is "SAVE" but what was the regular price. This is where being a good consumer knowing the product and market will actually help you 'save'.

Also I'm leary of canned sales pitches. If someone is following a script I'm out of there.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 10, 2014)

I've seen this so many times. The first I can recall was when I was first doing my own shopping years ago before marriage.  I was looking for bar soap and they had those buy 3 get one free packages.  I found an older marked bar in the back and done the math realizing I could buy 4 at that price for what they wanted for the packaged deal of 3+ free, sort of easing me into accepting the new higher price?  

I once complained to a waitress, 'Why reduce the servings, just raise the price?' although now I wonder what is so special about a 3 oz steak with a baked potato and one roll costing $19.50 not including the drink and then expect a 20% tip for carrying the smaller plate to my table and only showing up when you hand me my bill.

I look at the silver lining in all the new gimmick packaging and figure they are helping me not to overeat, deluding myself thinking that I just ate a whole package of corn sryup laced cookies and saved all the calories that used to be in the original packages.  The downside is I'm consuming more GMO's and harmful additives by eating the newer products.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I look at the silver lining in all the new gimmick packaging and figure they are helping me not to overeat, deluding myself thinking that I just ate a whole package of corn sryup laced cookies and saved all the calories that used to be in the original packages.  The downside is I'm consuming more GMO's and harmful additives by eating the newer products.



Yes but in the meantime I still have to wipe my badunka dunk (butt,) and I'm getting to the point of saying, why even bother putting the toilet paper on the holder when it's just going to run out in a quick minute.  I used to love scott toilet paper; they ruined that, a roll used to last me a whole week, now the discounted brand I buy that lasted the same, now only last only two to four days at most.   I know, I know.  :tmi:    I'm mad as heck and I don't want to take it anymore.  Maybe I should just use the store facilities whenever I need to go big since I'm not so regular anymore anyway.  Use their air freshener while I'm at it.  J/K


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 10, 2014)

I know April, I thought there was something horrible happening to me.  I had started drinking the flavored non-dairy creamer and continued for about 5 years.  Then one day with nothing else on my schedule I read the ingredients an had an  epiphany when I realized it was made mostly with vegetable oil, my gads I was consuming gallons of the stuff weekly (a slight exaggeration).  I must take exception to your thoughts about using the facilities at a retail store, you can't really think that the roll on the wall is nothing more than an illusion used to give you a false sense of comfort.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2014)

LOL!  S_O_P, it really feels like an illusion when I know I just loaded the roll into the holder and two days later it's empty.   For a while getting used to the quick disappearing tp, I was always scratching my head asking myself, I couldn't have just put a new roll on now did I.  Gremlins, yes that's what it is.  nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 10, 2014)

Bought paper plates yesterday...used to be 100 in package....now there is 90.  Like the plastic coffee containers that have huge dimple in the bottom and are all handle, taking up half the container.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 10, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Oh they've been trying to get all kinds of things pass the consumer for years now.  The cardboard center holder you can now practically fit your hand through the whole and it's been cut down about a 1/4th, no longer fitting snugly on the little thingy you place it on/in.  All the food containers no longer 16 oz, first they went down to 14, now down to 12 oz, Ice cream no longer 1/2 gallon, but 28-oz.  Trying to buy meats by the lb, they have all kinds of tricks there nowadays.
> 
> Do they really think people aren't going to notice the changes.  Well  some don't, but I wasn't ever one of those not to notice from day one.   Very annoying, I rather they up the price.  The boxes are the same sizes  for my crackers, but the contents have shrunk little by little, but  they didn't change the number of servings serving size, just the  portions per serving.



I've noticed this shrink in the exact same packaging especially after the economy crashed in 2008.

Items that I have noticed shrink include:

-16 oz bacon packages are now 12 oz. 

-Peanut Butter that used to be 18 oz now 16 oz. 

-Cereals used to be 14-18 oz are now 11oz. 

-Dollar stores used to give 11 oz now many of those cereals are 7 oz as are packages of snack crackers which also used to be 10-12 oz. Pretty bad when the Dollar store cuts corners.

-Many juices have reduced a gallon(128 oz) to 96 oz.

-Half gallons of ice cream(64 oz) now 56 oz.

-Some bottled water which was 16 oz now sold in 14 oz bottles.

Always READ the quantity, weight or volume of what you are buying.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2014)

Remember when yogurt was one cup = 8oz serving, now I'm not sure what the size is it went from 6 oz I think now 5oz in some brands.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2014)

I know about the yogurt, I used to take a yogurt to work with me for lunch, then as they kept shrinking, I remember telling my husband that one wasn't enough anymore.  I think it is 5 oz. in some brands.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2014)

I still use the Scott 1,000 sheet roll, and stock up whenever it's on sale.  I figure that's something that we'll need as long as we're still alive.  I've gotten deals that were $7 for a 12-pack, and some 20 packs are on sale at times at Target for a good price.

What I'm seeing though is a trend where Scott is offering other styles of TP, with much less on the roll for much higher prices.  I figure, like everything else we like to use out there, it will soon be discontinued.  Can't see the people who spend big bucks for the pricier stuff like Cottonelle, hard on their wallets and sewer pipes I'm sure.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2014)

Ever buy a vitamin and think you were getting a good deal...until you saw that a serving size was 6 capsules ...talk about a ripoff!  Gotta read all the fine print these days so you don't get screwed.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ever buy a vitamin and think you were getting a good deal...until you saw that a serving size was 6 capsules ...talk about a ripoff!  Gotta read all the fine print these days so you don't get screwed.



For sure Sea, that has happen, but I once didn't notice till I got the item home, due to me being in such a rush and not bothering reading that part of the label.  

Scott 1000 sheets TP was my brand of choice for many years, but, they changed the texture and size of the sheets, I've tried the other newer ones in the past, just because I so wanted to stick with the brand, mostly because it was one of the longest lasting, but, it doesn't measure up anymore.  I have had since switched to the Dollar General version, which is very similar to the original Scott 1000 brand, but, they've started messing with that too, smaller sheets as well it's now labeled 1250 sheets, it still last longer and is less expensive.  Just don't get the one that says 12 rolls 1000 sheets, one doesn't last as long as the DG brand 1250 sheet.

This 12 roll one isn't much good, they were out of the 4 roll, so had to get it at double price and nearly last same amount of time as the 4 roll one

http://www.dollargeneral.com/product/index.jsp?productId=19512896

Second link is the one I prefer it's nearly identical to the old Scott 1000 except like the new scott, the square sheet is smaller.

http://www.dollargeneral.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=11666256&cp=11640641.11655079


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2014)

Is Dollar General just an online store, or are they brick and mortar too?


----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2014)

Brick and mortar, I've never shopped from them online.  And I never leave home without my $5 coupon they send to my phone for spending $25 or more, so usually I'll just pick up my basic supplies once a month.

But remember, you want the roll that reads 1250 sheets, though the other DG one is still better than other brands in savings dollar wise as far as I'm concerned


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2014)

There's none of those stores in my area, looks like very few in Colorado at all, just looked it up on their site.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry Sea, I thought they were everywhere in the states.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2014)

He/she gets into my TP, he/she would be that evenings stew,


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 11, 2014)

There are plenty of Dollar Generals in PA, along with their competitor Family Dollar. They're good for name-brand things but stay away from their own brands. If you need a screwdriver, for instance, don't buy it there - they're made in China or Turkey or some such place and they break the first time you use them.

Also be careful if you buy food there - they tend to get outdated packages. 

But for TP and things like that they're a good buy.


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 13, 2014)

I usually don't buy multi-packs so I have to say I'm not aware.


----------



## Lee (Oct 14, 2014)

One store here has a neat trick they pull quite often. They advertise a bigger size at a sale price but in the section where they have the advertised items they replace that item with the smaller size at the regular price. A lot of people simply don't notice, they figure since it's in the advertised section it is the advertised sale price item and just throw it in their cart. Sneaky!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> There are plenty of Dollar Generals in PA, along with their competitor Family Dollar. They're good for name-brand things but stay away from their own brands. If you need a screwdriver, for instance, don't buy it there - they're made in China or Turkey or some such place and they break the first time you use them.
> 
> Also be careful if you buy food there - they tend to get outdated packages.
> 
> But for TP and things like that they're a good buy.



I agree with you, I mainly only shop there for paper goods, if not for their brand TP that matches the quality of the old Scott TP, I likely wouldn't make the trip up the road to their store each month.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 14, 2014)

Dollar General is coming into California big time! I had never heard of them before-we have Dollar Tree here. But they are putting two stores in here and while on vacation this summer where we were in several small towns,there was one in almost every town-and many were put right next to Dollar Trees! They are a bit different-Dollar Tree has nothing over $1.00-Dollar General has some $1.00 items but also many that are over $1.00.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 14, 2014)

One that's been around a long time is the "percent off" sale. The worst are the mattress stores. 
For example, advertising 60% off on an item and then jacking up the tag price by 250%.

Or advertising soft drinks on sale and then hiding it in the back of the store so folks who
aren't specifically looking for it will miss it and buy from the regular price section.


----------

